
Suspected Campaign from Russia on Reddit - yuhao
https://www.reddit.com/r/redditsecurity/comments/e74nml/suspected_campaign_from_russia_on_reddit/
======
mzs
context: [https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/fears-russian-
interferenc...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/fears-russian-interference-
hit-u-k-election-reddit-bans-accounts-n1097731)

interview: [https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-50701904/jeremy-corbyn-
defe...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-50701904/jeremy-corbyn-defends-
sharing-leaked-us-uk-trade-documents)

------
aristophenes
It will be interesting to see the moral gymnastics involved here, seeing as
Trump and Corbyn are perceived as being on opposite ends of the political
spectrum, and President Trump basically did similar things (take advantage of
leaks from Russian agents). I imagine many of the same people that excoriate
Trump for this will find a way for Jeremy Corbyn to be innocent, and those
that condemn Corbyn will have justified Trump.

The Russians meanwhile, probably just want everyone divided and easy to
manipulate. Which has been working pretty well I guess.

~~~
avocado4
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_theory)

------
AndrewBissell
These documents were posted to Reddit a week before the UK election was
called, and by all accounts are legit, but that won't stop anyone from calling
it a "Russian disinformation campaign to swing the UK's elections."

